# Vintage Seiko 5 Automatic



## slim

Just recently bought some so called vintage Seiko 5 Automatics. I was just wondering If anyone has any idea of the age, history, movement etc. and price?


----------



## quoll

That looks in great shape - must be NOS?

You should be able to get the production date from here:

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html

You will need the movement, which is almost certainly 7S26, and the serial number off the back of the case. The movement is usually marked on the foot of the dial to the left of the '6' marker.


----------



## slim

Unfortunately the site doesnt seem to have the movement in its database. Its a 7009-876A ser.no.129728 17Jewel. Arrived today, but keeps stopping. May need a little TLC. Ooooops. bought two. the one i am talking of is this:


----------



## quoll

It is older than I thought. The 7009 is the day/date version of the 7002 which ran from 1988-96 (the predecessor to the 7S26).

If you put the 7002 movement number in with your serial number you will get Feb 1991 as the production date.


----------



## slim

Not bad the really, 15 years old and in as new condition. Many thanks


----------



## slim

Seiko 7009A Movement Pictures and info to add to my tale:










"This movement is one of the most produced japanese movements, which was for example and mainly used in the legendary "Seiko 5", until it was replaced in the late eighties by its successor, the caliber 7S26.

The 17-jewel equippted movement is pretty simple but efficiently constructed. It cannot be handwound, but on the other hand, it uses a rather elaborated excenter mechanism like for example IWC uses in many of their own movement. The 7009A uses all possible indications, hour, minute, second and day and weekday.

An interesting detail is, that the day is advanced by turing the crown in its second position, but the weekday is advanced by pressing the crown in position one. "

Some of this is double dutch to me but I am learning fast


----------

